
Elementary Algebra by K. E. Iverson (1971) (pdf) - nickpsecurity
http://www.softwarepreservation.org/projects/apl/Papers/ElementaryAlgebra
======
nickpsecurity
Iverson of APL fame wrote a book on algebra that used his array notation and
concepts. The copies are apparently hard to find. The submission was closest
thing I found to final version.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kenneth_E._Iverson](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kenneth_E._Iverson)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/APL_(programming_language)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/APL_\(programming_language\))

~~~
jerry40
Thanks! It is very interesting language indeed and the book is very useful to
make first steps in APL.

